# why did i get so weak and dizzy?



## Spac3innvader (Jul 31, 2012)

ive smoked for almost 2 year, pretty much everday unless i run out. Yesterday i picked up some weed, firstly it was spicy the smoke and taste in my mouth, i suspect it must be black domina, from doing research. well anyway i smoed this last night,d my imagination went pretty wild, i only smoked three tiny pulls of a big bud, and when i was about to sleep i would kinda see thing old woman in my head with long black hair and thoughs long old style pyjamas on by the sofa, i didnt acctualy see it but i could imagine it, and see it it was pretty overwhelming. But i told my self im just high.

Anyway this morning i smoked this same bud as i woke up, i smoked about same as last night but about couple more rips of the bud. Everything seemed fine i was okay, i was going to havea nice shower, i was naked got in, turned the water on, and then i just all of a sudden felt sooo weak and like sick and dizzy, i had to get out alk naked and wet, and just sit down on the floor by the tub i was like felt really weak and like nauseous, i some how got up while walking like unbalaned and just landed on my bed all wet not caring, i was really like out of it now, i couldnt handle it i kept like seeing my room like blurry and fuzzy i was telling my self im just high chill, but i somehow got up feeling still very weak and dizzy jumped on my mums bed because it bigger and more confy and just colapsed on it, then i just layed for like 5mins not moving because if i moved i felt sick and got like chills,like im getting a fever, so i was stilland all a sudden my skin went like really co! ld like a kayer of my body all over just below my skin, and i was just seeing my self through something elses eyes, so i could see through another things percective, then i felt relieved and normal again, i got up and felt so refresehed and calm, and got up to have the shower all this took like 5mins.

I smoke alot, never ever had this happen to me, it was really overwhelming and weird. Has this ever happened to anyone? Why did it happen?


----------



## Spac3innvader (Jul 31, 2012)

Sorry bump


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2012)

Duplicate thread ... one such is active in Toke&Talk. cn


----------



## DeeTee (Jul 31, 2012)

Didn't you post this already? I'd say don't smoke it any more, could be bad weed or laced, or just too much for you to handle. Like the old joke says " Doc it hurts to do this. Answer....don't do that "


----------



## MightyBlaze (Jul 31, 2012)

If you like it, smoke it, if not don't.


----------



## greenlikemoney (Jul 31, 2012)

I went to the doctor because I had a pain. 

The doctor asked, when does it hurt? 

I said, "It hurts when I do this " and moved my arm. 

So the doctor said, "Well, DON'T DO THAT !!!!"

Problem solved.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 31, 2012)

Not one, but two "It hurts when I do this, doctor!" Ha ha.

That could possibly be moldy weed. But I would say that "spiciness" you detected is probably a toxic additive. Nasty. Throw it away. Don't smoke it anymore. Good weed is NOT supposed to make you feel like that on any day of the week.


----------



## futureprospects (Jul 31, 2012)

hahaahha that sucks


----------



## monkeybones (Jul 31, 2012)

when i was younger i would get weed from my dad and sometimes i would have a "bad trip", or anxiety attack. 

sometimes i would even feel what the OP explained. especially when going into a shower afterward. 

but i always thought it was just in my head so i did a bit less

the 'grower' is an alcoholic old fuck who doesn't like weed in the first place, so you guys know that tune

needless to say, when i started smoking my own organic weed, these disappeared


----------



## futureprospects (Aug 2, 2012)

yea i get fucking weak and can't pull myself out of the couch when i smoke but can't quit love the feeling


----------



## pon (Aug 3, 2012)

Hello, I think you should have your sugar levels tested. I smoke a lot too and sometimes if I'm hungry and have a smoke I feel like I'm going to keel over. Get a mars bar or drink some orange juice or suck a sugar cube that'll bring you back to ground. You may have *diabetes?

Had you eaten that evening or morning before your toke?
*


----------



## welshsmoker (Aug 3, 2012)

its called a whitey over here, your blood pressure drops and you keel over, happened to me a couple off times.


----------



## polyarcturus (Aug 3, 2012)

its the spice talking....


----------



## pon (Aug 4, 2012)

Blimey, how funny is this? (not) I scored for the last time hopefully today. My man said it was a change from the cheese - orange bud, well it sure looks orange to the point that the two bits in the middle of the pic are a like light tan and not like most of it which is greeny orange. I ground some of the tanned (it almost looks like a dried out bit of bud with no other colour); it sent my head spinning and I had to lie down I felt so heavy headed, not a stoned buzz at all really.

WTF makes buds go light brown like this as it obviously happened whilst growing and not drying. WTF did it do to my head? 



Sorry about the poor pics.


----------



## futureprospects (Aug 4, 2012)

eat something and drink something next time u smoke bc u shouldnt feel dizzy


----------

